# adopting tomorrow and need some advice!!!!



## lindsey_ann1217 (May 18, 2012)

I am adopting a dog tomorrow and i'm really excited and very nervous at the same time. I already have another dog, but my nervousness is not for the both of them getting along. They get along awesome with each other. I am nervous on affording the both of them. I know many of you will say don't adopt her then. But I work at a boarding place and with dog has been there the same amount of time that I have been working there and she has yet to be adopted and I think I can be that person to give her the home she needs. I am totally on my own but my parents keep telling me don't adopt her. She's in perfect health and just an awesome dog all around. What should I do? I can afford both her and my other dog, but cutting it close. Please help me! Thanks!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't think you should do it...


----------



## lindsey_ann1217 (May 18, 2012)

omg how weird....the dog i'm talking about her name is Roxy like your picture! But if I can afford it why not do it?


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

if youre worried about cutting it close to afford both of them, i wouldnt do it. What if theres an emergency and it suddenly costs hundreds or thousands of dollars? What about the extra food youll need and collars, leash, bowls, beds, crate, etc? These arent 1 time purchases and now its x2.


----------



## lindsey_ann1217 (May 18, 2012)

well the good thing about this adoption is that she already comes with the extras like crate and collar and lease...so that cut down my expense there. She is already established with a vet and i called and he's reasonably priced for the both of them. Plus to take into consideration is my job involves dogs so food would be taken care of and boarding and all of that kind of stuff. So that right there is another expense that is cut. I already know that dogs can have unplanned emergencies, the vet said they would work with me considering she was a patient there as a foster dog.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

lindsey_ann1217 said:


> well the good thing about this adoption is that she already comes with the extras like crate and collar and lease...so that cut down my expense there. She is already established with a vet and i called and he's reasonably priced for the both of them. Plus to take into consideration is my job involves dogs so food would be taken care of and boarding and all of that kind of stuff. So that right there is another expense that is cut. I already know that dogs can have unplanned emergencies, the vet said they would work with me considering she was a patient there as a foster dog.


I would start putting some money in savings in case of an emergency.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

If you can put some money aside each month into a savings account that would help, and/or get some insurance. If you can't afford either, you shouldn't get a second dog.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a college student so funds are tight but I have over a thousand saved up just in case. It's very important! If you are absolutely sure you can do this then I should retract what I say.

Also Roxie is a very common name for dogs! I met a boxer and a golden retriever in the past month named that, too. I didn't choose it though, but I was hesitant to change it since she was 6 months when I got her and I didn't know how well she knew it. She didn't at all, but it stuck anyway.


----------

